# Dark Shadows (2012)



## Sinister

This latest leap from the small screen to the big screen is welcoming in one respect, and disconcerting in another. The welcoming:

Johnny Depp wants to be Barnabas Collins. If anyone can pull this off, it's Depp. I have nothing but the utmost respect for him as an actor, and will go as far as to say he's one of the best in the industry who deserves all the accolades and fortune that comes his way. Now, comes the disconcerting:

Tim Burton wants to direct. I want to be right up front with my feelings about Burton. I think he is without a doubt, the most overrated director in the industry. If anyone can come up with another director that's even more so, then please, by all means, feel free to dispute me. Because, IMHO, Tim Burton doesn't deserve to be directing school children across the road to their place of higher learning, much less a movie.

Enough of my ranting for the moment. Here's a link where you can read all about the news, good, or bad. You be the judge.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/14529


----------



## Brad Green

Have to agree with you on the choice of Johnny Depp, if anyone in Hollywood's corral can pull this one off, it has to be him (frankly, he could probably pull off a repeat of Ledger's Joker if the studios wanted to give him the salary, no offense to Ledger's memory, it's just Depp's that versatile). I personally enjoy Tim Burton's work ( yes, it may be overrated, but I likes what I likes), hey,as my Grandfather always said, if we all liked the same thing, we'd all be in a knife fight over the same women!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I remember rushing home from school when I was a kid to watch "Dark Shadows". We loved seeing Barnabas Collins being all vampirey. We thought it was one of the coolest shows on TV.

I absolutely agree that Johnny Depp is one of the finest actors in the business. As for Tim Burton, anyone who can direct a movie as wonderful and charming as "Big Fish" has my vote as a great director.


----------



## Spooky1

I've enjoyed virtually everything that Depp has done, so I'll look forward to seeing him take a shot at Barnabas. I've liked most of Burton's movies (though I had hoped Mars Attacks would have been better) and always look forward to anything that Burton and Depp have collaborated on.


----------



## Terrormaster

I think Depp is a perfect choice for Barnabas. Although I would still like to see the series return to TV and not the silver screen. I'm tired of Hollywood trying to squeeze hours of content into a 2.5 hour film and ending up with hacked crap.

As for Burton, it's hit or miss for me. I've enjoyed a handful of his films but I think he merely gets lucky. Although, I still think his dark vision would have served the Scooby Doo movies better. Instead they tried to remain to faithful to the look of the animated show. But thats another topic. Not entirely certain he's right for this film.


----------



## Sinister

Terrormaster said:


> As for Burton, it's hit or miss for me. I've enjoyed a handful of his films but I think he merely gets lucky.


Exactly. I don't hate _all_ of his films, but am not a fan of most of them. I really like *Batman, Beetlejuice* and *Sleepy Hollow*. I'm just more than a tad concerned that he's going to make *Dark Shadows* look like the atrocious, *Charlie and the Chocolate Factory*.

If he makes it more in the vein of *Sleepy Hollow*, then good for him, but his track record thus far is against it.


----------



## DarkShadows

> I think Depp is a perfect choice for Barnabas. Although I would still like to see the series return to TV and not the silver screen. I'm tired of Hollywood trying to squeeze hours of content into a 2.5 hour film and ending up with hacked crap.


Totally agreed!

I love Dark Shadows haha


----------



## scareme

"I remember rushing home from school when I was a kid to watch "Dark Shadows". We loved seeing Barnabas Collins being all vampirey. We thought it was one of the coolest shows on TV."

Roxy, that was my thought too. We would talk about the show before school, but we couldn't discuss it durning school or the nuns would give us a wack for watching an evil show. I had such a crush on Barnabas.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Burton has confirmed that he and Depp will begin work on this project next.....

http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14716/burton-confirms-dark-shadows-next


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Sinister said:


> Exactly. I don't hate _all_ of his films, but am not a fan of most of them. I really like *Batman, Beetlejuice* and *Sleepy Hollow*. I'm just more than a tad concerned that he's going to make *Dark Shadows* look like the atrocious, *Charlie and the Chocolate Factory*.


Agreed. And who can forget Edward Scissorhands?

I guess Alice in Wonderland is going to be the proof. When that movie comes out, we'll see if he's finally gotten back to directing good movies again.

The one-two punch of Charlie and Corpse Bride has been devastating to him. Though, not finally- I'll never trust him as a director again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This report says the flick is a go with filming starting January 2011.

http://m.deadline.com/2010/07/seth-...c-gets-closer-to-start-line-with-johnny-depp/

Hey Hollywood I'm available to play Quentin in the sequel.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Depp gave Vanity Fair an update on the status of the project. Doesn't seem like it's ready to start filming as we were told.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=17459


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Casting rumors:

Jackie Earle Haley as Willie Loomis, and Bella Heathcoate in the Victoria Winters role...

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=17940


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bella Heathcoate is stunning!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Depp as Barnabas

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/13/johnny-depp-in-dark-shadows-photos_n_960592.html

OK, it's probably a little too early to make a judgment, but right now I think the look is a little too Burton cartoonish for me, with a twist of Michael Jackson too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Burtonesque, but I have to agree, at least as far as the makeup goes on Depp. A little more subtle would look better and be more in keeping with the original series.

At least he's not glittered


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> I love Burtonesque, but I have to agree, at least as far as the makeup goes on Depp. A little more subtle would look better and be more in keeping with the original series.
> 
> At least he's not glittered


:lolkin:Just you wait, if Martha Stewart has anything to say about...then he'll be glittered up.....I too loved _Dark Shadows_ when I was little, but do you guys remember the dark shadow that would dance on the wall? I can't remember exactly what it was because I was very young, but I remember that it was terrifying to me and it was like some harbinger of doom. 
I have to disagree with a bunch of the posts, because I love Tim Burton. Nightmare Before Christmas will always be one of my favorites as will Sleepy Hollow and I loved the Corpse Bride and Coraline too. I didn't love Willie Wonka, but I the way Depp was with the big teeth and the things he said to the kids I thought was hilarious. I guess each to his own, I don't always look for genius in the films I watch, I just want to be mildly entertained. When I want GENIUS then I come to the Hauntforum. Ahem....


----------



## Terrormaster

Keep in mind the rumor I'm hearing is Burton's Dark Shadows is aiming for the campy parody angle not the dark serious nature of the soap or mini-series from the 90s. This would at least explain the Michael Jackson look which if you take the pictures into Photoshop, desaturate a bit to make it look like it was shot in the 60s/70s and it ain't too bad. These are spy photos folks and the final color palette could be akin to Sleepy Hallow after it goes through post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Chloe Moretz plays Carolyn Stoddard. Here's what she has to say:

_"Oh, Carolyn, that's a fun character. That's a really fun character. She is crazy. She is this teenager, like 15-year-old hippie who is into The Carpenters and Alice Cooper. She's super music-y and raw, like free love, you know. She's fun. I can't say much because he has a really dark secret I can't tell you."

Asked if the secret she made mention of is something that fans of the television show would be aware of, Moretz replied:

"No, it's new. It's new to everything so go see it. May of next year, Dark Shadows!"

After yesterday's set photos from the film, some may be wondering what kind of vibe Burton is going for. Moretz described it as:

"It's Tim Burton so it's like Beetlejuice. I have to say it's a mixture of Beetlejuice, a teeny bit of Sweeney and the scariness of Sweeney but the fun of Sleepy Hollow with the scariness of Sleepy Hollow. I'd definitely say it's a lot like Sleepy Hollow because you go from the Ichabod Crane character to the Headless Horseman who's comedic and yet terrifying. It straddles that fine line of camp and drama so it's like a drama horromedy thriller."_

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/ch...ass-sequel-hints-at-dark-shadows-secret-14769

Meh........


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ok - this cast photo ain't half bad! Dig the red hair on Julia.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=21128


----------



## RoxyBlue

That hair color definitely came from a bottle

Good picture.


----------

